# Mjølner - Epic orchestral



## bryla (Jul 29, 2018)

Hey guys,

Have been experimenting with another score layout - more akin to pocket scores - for better legibility. I'd be curious to know your opinion on this:

Mjølner (The hammer of Thor)


If you just want to listen here's a Soundcloud link:


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 29, 2018)

Awesome. Really easy to follow!

Orchestra & mix sound very nice


----------



## bryla (Jul 29, 2018)

Thank you @SimonCharlesHanna!


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jul 29, 2018)

bryla said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Have been experimenting with another score layout - more akin to pocket scores - for better legibility. I'd be curious to know your opinion on this:
> 
> ...



Very easy to follow, so it works .

How did you find the Budapest Art Orchestra if I may ask? Did you book them through

http://eastconnection.org?


----------



## bryla (Jul 29, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> Very easy to follow, so it works .
> 
> How did you find the Budapest Art Orchestra if I may ask? Did you book them through
> 
> http://eastconnection.org?


Yes, I always use EastConnection and will always recommend them! Been going there for 8 years now.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jul 29, 2018)

bryla said:


> Yes, I always use EastConnection and will always recommend them! Been going there for 8 years now.


Have you ever used Fames Project in Macedonia?

http://www.fames-project.com


----------



## bryla (Jul 29, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> Have you ever used Fames Project in Macedonia?
> 
> http://www.fames-project.com


Yes I have. Very good and recommend them as well!

It’s just that I have used Eastconnection since they started their service. I know them well and they know me. They have great flexibility and price:quality ratio. 

Still use Fames and Prague and others and like working with them!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 29, 2018)

Was it expensive?


----------



## SillyMidOn (Jul 30, 2018)

bryla said:


> Yes I have. Very good and recommend them as well!
> 
> It’s just that I have used Eastconnection since they started their service. I know them well and they know me. They have great flexibility and price:quality ratio.
> 
> Still use Fames and Prague and others and like working with them!


Thanks for the info. I need an option for a low-ish/med budget film next year, and am weighing up recording a smaller ens in London (supplemented with samples) v a bigger ens abroad (either flying out or by remote session). I have had remote sessions in Prague and in Budapest, and the Prague ones did sound a bit "flat/lifeless/just missing that bit of sparkle in the end, if you know what I mean.

Have any of you had any experience recording in Turkey at all (this is only an option in this case, as some of the music will have mid eastern inflections and bad-ass time signatures here and there )


----------



## bryla (Jul 30, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> Have any of you had any experience recording in Turkey at all (this is only an option in this case, as some of the music will have mid eastern inflections and bad-ass time signatures here and there )


I didn't know there was an option in Turkey. What do you mean by bad-ass time signatures? Even doing a lot of odd time signatures is usual for recording sessions and I know both Prague and Budapest have done a lot of mid eastern projects.


----------



## bryla (Jul 30, 2018)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> Was it expensive?


No.


----------



## Hanu_H (Jul 30, 2018)

Sounds great and really impressive writing. Some parts gives me some Conan The Barbarian vibes.

-Hannes


----------



## SillyMidOn (Aug 1, 2018)

bryla said:


> I didn't know there was an option in Turkey. What do you mean by bad-ass time signatures? Even doing a lot of odd time signatures is usual for recording sessions and I know both Prague and Budapest have done a lot of mid eastern projects.


Yes, odd time signatures, but with a definite middle eastern slant, so that "arabesque" string feel might be useful from the players who do it all the time as well.

There is no real hub for this stuff in Turkey that is trying to rival orchestral sessions in the Uk and US, unlike the ones that have popped up in Prague, Budapest, Macedonia and now Ukraine as well, but for specifically Middle Eastern music this might be a good bet, there is an industry of live players in almost every country that has a tv/film industry.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Aug 6, 2018)

bryla said:


> Yes I have. Very good and recommend them as well!
> 
> It’s just that I have used Eastconnection since they started their service. I know them well and they know me. They have great flexibility and price:quality ratio.
> 
> Still use Fames and Prague and others and like working with them!


Are

http://www.sofiaso.com

and

http://eastconnection.org

the same orchestra?


----------



## bryla (Aug 6, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> Are
> 
> http://www.sofiaso.com
> 
> ...


Sofia is the capital of Bulgaria and Budapest is in Hungary


----------



## SillyMidOn (Aug 6, 2018)

bryla said:


> Sofia is the capital of Bulgaria and Budapest is in Hungary


I do apologise, I got my links mixed up

http://www.sofiaso.com

and

http://sofiarecordfactory.com

... go under different names, but could essentially be the same orchestra?


----------



## bryla (Aug 6, 2018)

SillyMidOn said:


> I do apologise, I got my links mixed up
> 
> http://www.sofiaso.com
> 
> ...


I don't know them. But several companies contract sessions in Budapest with essentially the same players. Wouldn't be surprised if that was also the case in other cities.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Aug 6, 2018)

bryla said:


> I don't know them. But several companies contract sessions in Budapest with essentially the same players. Wouldn't be surprised if that was also the case in other cities.


Thanks - that was my feeling, after all a lot of session players play for a number of "orchestras/ensembles".


----------

